# Wasatch



## Hunterman1966 (May 20, 2017)

My wife has a Limited Entry Wasatch Early Rifle tag. The hunt starts in a few weeks. We have been out a lot scouting, but we're not seeing too many elk. Any archery hunters willing to share some places they have seen elk. Would be much appreciated.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

With this record heat they are still really high, I know several guys who are very good at hunting the Wasatch and even they are having trouble right now. Good luck, and you may have better responses if you post in the Big Game section instead of the Archery section, although I can see your reasoning behind posting in Archery since the Wasatch has a lot of archery feedback.


----------



## countrydave801 (Jul 10, 2017)

I have an archery for Wasatch and I'm having a hard time. But I would say if you want to find them, this is the weekend to go. Its 6-7 days before the fall equinox this weekend. Its going to be the peak of the rut and its also going to be colder and wet. I'm trying to find good spots for Wasatch. PM me if you want to go out scouting some time. Never hurts to double glassing efforts.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

PM sent


----------

